# Ocean Crest pier info



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Who fishes Ocean Crest 

Need some info 

want to fish it this summer


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

what do you want to know? also there's a website www.oceancrestpier.com


----------



## fishrulemylife (Jan 20, 2006)

We (a couple guys from up a the JR pier) are going to plan a trip down to OCP this spring/summer. Whenever the kings get down there. From my understanding OKI has some killer fishing all around during the spring and fall.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Oak Island has great fishing....flounder, trout, kings, spanish, puppy drum, tarpon. The river inflow brings tons of nutrients into the area and gamefish converge on the baitfish drawn to it. I would really like to figure out the tarpon fishery behind bald head this summer if i get a chance


----------



## GWC (Nov 27, 2005)

Matt I took a truck load down last year after we lost risley we were a week late on the BIG run they had but it is a good pier to fish the guys and Gals there are great There were more ladys fishing there than I haved ever seen and they knew what they were doing learned a few tips from they !! get up with me and maybe ride down with us this year as I have said it's bogue or ocean crest this year the best thing is their comm. bait tank everyone helps to keep it stocked full of live bait !! check out the web site and ask dave your questionshe is great!


----------



## king&strut (Jun 17, 2004)

Count me in FRML, but be aware they have rules, rules, rules, and rules...........Nothing like the JR which is laid back. But good fishing there throughout the year. Later, strut....................................................


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

*Kool*



GWC said:


> Matt I took a truck load down last year after we lost risley we were a week late on the BIG run they had but it is a good pier to fish the guys and Gals there are great There were more ladys fishing there than I haved ever seen and they knew what they were doing learned a few tips from they !! get up with me and maybe ride down with us this year as I have said it's bogue or ocean crest this year the best thing is their comm. bait tank everyone helps to keep it stocked full of live bait !! check out the web site and ask dave your questionshe is great!


Some of my pier elders rode down there 
and said i should try it 

heard about the bait tank and heard about the nice people


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

*Thanks blue runner*



bluerunner said:


> what do you want to know? also there's a website www.oceancrestpier.com


Thanks for the site it looks kool


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

Matt I fish OCP and LOVE IT. 
The fishing is like every where else.(seasonal) However it's the place to be when the bite is on. The facilities are second to none. community live-bait tank, shade on the TEE, etc. And the OCP family is great. You will be hard pressed to find a friendlier bunch. They are geared up to make fishing fun for everybody and all ages. Yes they have rules.... but thats the reason OCP is a great pier. You don't have to worry about the extra "crap". They cater to fishing and that is their focus. Dave (the captain) is a fisherman and that's how he runs his pier.
I'll tell anybody (to quote Dave's phrase) 
"OCP is the place to be"
Dave(Kingofpiers) love your pier and will be seeing you soon.

Tight lines and clean living
Paully


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

The pier that I fish at is Seaview pier on N topsail. they also have a great group of guys on the end, along with a community bait tank. All was almost lost when Ophelia came through last year, she tore up the end pretty good, but all is well now. fishin's good, people are good come try it out.


----------



## fishrulemylife (Jan 20, 2006)

N. Topsail fisher,

did they get the end fixed yet? When I was down there two weekends ago that clunker of a truck was still out on the pier fixing the pilings. When it was down at the Jolly Roger during the summer I can't tell you how many times it was broken down just sitting there in the middle of the pier and then the tracktor they use to move it around broke down too. I sure hope they get the pier fixed before the kings arrive.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

bluerunner said:


> I would really like to figure out the tarpon fishery behind bald head this summer if i get a chance


same here


----------



## GWC (Nov 27, 2005)

N topsail fisher I have heard that if I get my anchor set , and bait out. if I am in a season holders spot that I have to move is that so ???.have a few marines that I fish with tell me that has happened to them, if that's so what's so great about that pier ?. at ocp you pick your spot when you pay execpt on the wk ends then it's a lottery which is good , and every spot has a direction for the anchor line so no crossed lines .


----------



## fishrulemylife (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm not in agreement with the whole lottery thing. I think it should be first come first serve. You could be the first one to the pier and get the worst spot on the end.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

the thing is there are no bad spots on the end, i actually saw more kings come off the side of the tee last year than the "end".


----------



## sharkbait101 (Feb 15, 2006)

WOW thats awsome I might have to check that out this summer!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

When I was down there last summer the lottery worked like this. If there were 10 or more they drew numbers to decide the order of selection. Then you selected the station. If less than 10 it was 1st come first. Oh the pier house opened at 6:00am and the selection process at 6:30. Nice place.


----------



## fishrulemylife (Jan 20, 2006)

That's the other thing I don't like. The sun don't come up at 6:30 in the summer, it comes up at like 5. So by the time you get a bait in the water it's gotta be close to 7 and you've lost like an hour+ of fishing time right there.


----------



## king&strut (Jun 17, 2004)

Very true FRML, I have caught many a king early say around 6:00 am. And also, some of the pier "marshals" including Dave put out two rigs. That way they always get both corners of the pier. Not too fair in my opinion......


----------



## GWC (Nov 27, 2005)

king&strut said:


> Very true FRML, I have caught many a king early say around 6:00 am. And also, some of the pier "marshals" including Dave put out two rigs. That way they always get both corners of the pier. Not too fair in my opinion......


 BUT YOU CAN'T
put that second rig out untill 9:30 !!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

My bait was in the water at about 6:40am when I was there.


----------



## blindhog (Jan 21, 2005)

I have fished on ocean crest many times and found it very enjoyable. The spring run on Kings can be the stuff of legends. One spring they had 17 king strikes landed 9 or 10 and I personally had 4 strike on my outfit that day and they told me it was a slow day!!! The lottery is sort of fun and your right there is no bad places on the end my buddy Rick got the last spot facing back twards the beach . I was bummed out about it and offered my spot in the corner to him but he declined . He wound up catching a 37lb cobia that swam out from under the pier and ate his menhaden !! Do not miss the morning bite when trout are around that can get wild too!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Blindhog?????*

Shane???


----------



## tater (Feb 16, 2006)

*it dont matter which pier you fish*

MATT you couldnt catch a fish if it jumped up on the pier and landed in your cooler


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

tater said:


> MATT you couldnt catch a fish if it jumped up on the pier and landed in your cooler



Ya Ya Ya Ya what ever princess  :cool

Ps You Look Like A Tater:--|


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

well last year I fished there, but I hate that golf cart that someone gets to ride around in and park it RIGHT in the way while he sits in it and fishes. All this happened while the end was PACKED..


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

yeah i'm not the big guy's hugest fan either....i'd rather fish Apache where its a lot more relaxed


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

bluerunner said:


> yeah i'm not the big guy's hugest fan either....i'd rather fish Apache where its a lot more relaxed


Now you're talkin'.


----------



## GWC (Nov 27, 2005)

Bluerunner i'd rather fish Apache where its a lot more relaxed where is apache pier ??
__________________


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

GWC said:


> Bluerunner i'd rather fish Apache where its a lot more relaxed where is apache pier ??
> __________________


9700 Kings Road,Myrtle Beach,SC. It is at the intersection where the new BassPro shop is located. Great Pier.


----------



## king&strut (Jun 17, 2004)

GWC,

Have seen Dave, Gary, Tim, and Fred all put out 2 rigs several times before 8:00 am. Still not fair.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

well you have a point. But I guess that is some of the perks of being on staff there. I still don't like that guy that thinks he owns that pier since he has that golf cart. If wasn't for that golf cart he couldn't fish out there...


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

if we all had a golf cart to drive around everywhere instead of walking we'd all be that big


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

I"m not touchin that one:--|


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

uncdub13 said:


> if we all had a golf cart to drive around everywhere instead of walking we'd all be that big


Ouch!


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

b3butner said:


> Now you're talkin'.


Aye.


----------

